# Blackmax Ink Drying/Lines Cheap replacement?



## carterh (Jun 18, 2015)

My black max ink dried due to not printing frequently enough, is there any way to refil them or fix this problem? 

Or am i SOL and should just spend the 100 on a new batch of the replacements. please let me know ASAP!

THANK YOU!


----------



## FilmPrintingPros (May 3, 2014)

Here is the end all solution to paying $100 per set for your 1400/1430 blackmax replacement ink tanks...

I found these guys, who have been very helpful by the way, who sell blackmax replacement ink tanks for $83.00 per set! 

Their name is CO Ink Distributions.

Their replacement black ink tanks, contrary to their great pricing, are not crappy remanufactured ink tanks. In fact they are identical or even contain slightly higher quality ink.

Ive finally stopped banging my head over paying $100 per set, and am now saving 17%+ on my ink costs plus free shipping. I suggest you do the same. 

Here is the link: https://coinkdistributions.com/replacement-black-ink-tanks-epson-1400-1430-all-black-ink-system/


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Why not just buy a ciss system and fill them yourself with all black ink. For less than $80. That's what I do. With my epson 1400. Check out SuperJetUSA.com, Heat Press, Heat Press Machine, Sublimation, Ink Refill, Pigment Ink, Transfer Paper


----------



## FilmPrintingPros (May 3, 2014)

If they have issues with lines drying when their printer is not in use, a ciss system would be a bad idea because it would only worsen that issue; not to mention is not the best choice for people not using large amounts of ink on a consistent basis.

Instead you should purchase a set of replacement ink tanks for your Blackmax system [either from ryonet, or the less expensive ones that I posted a link for in last message].

Once you start printing a large amount of films and going through a lot of ink, you should purchase UV blocking black film ink in bulk and use it in a high quality ciss system.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

FilmPrintingPros said:


> If they have issues with lines drying when their printer is not in use, a ciss system would be a bad idea because it would only worsen that issue; not to mention is not the best choice for people not using large amounts of ink on a consistent basis.
> 
> Instead you should purchase a set of replacement ink tanks for your Blackmax system [either from ryonet, or the less expensive ones that I posted a link for in last message].
> 
> Once you start printing a large amount of films and going through a lot of ink, you should purchase UV blocking black film ink in bulk and use it in a high quality ciss system.


yeah but its cheaper to buy a ciss and refill it yourself and not deal with the cartridges and refilling them. I just fill my ciss and be done. And my printer aepson 1400 sits unused for weeks at a time. I'm printing something right now and is been off for 3 weeks since i last printed. I dont print alot either.but with a all black ink system and if you make a reusable waste tank you could reuse the ink lol.


----------



## FilmPrintingPros (May 3, 2014)

Definitely, and it works for some very well; but the system they currently have doesn't involve refilling cartridges, just removing the old ink tanks and installing new ones in the cartridge shells, which still appeals to a lot of people because of the simplicity and mess-less design.

It just depends on which you prefer both have their pros and cons; although if you choose to use a CISS it's very important to use the correct dye based UV blocking ink, if your printing film positives that is.


----------

